
Merkel and the Fancy Bear – Cyberattack on the Bundestag - ttepasse
http://www.zeit.de/digital/2017-05/cyberattack-bundestag-angela-merkel-fancy-bear-hacker-russia/komplettansicht
======
anotheryou
"the agency had blocked all data originating from the server. That move
protected the executive branch, but not the Bundestag. If the authorities had
contacted each other earlier, the attack could have been prevented."

They'd just take a new server after the first connection attempt fails, no?

